# Instinct tells me it's a boy...



## Cath_Heather

I'm currently 8 weeks pregnant with our first and every symptom (dry skin, no morning sickness, when we dtd etc) tells me I'm having a boy.. Both hubby and I so desperately want a girl and I just kinda feel that it's not the case. I feel terrible for being disappointed if it is a boy as honestly I just want baba to be healthy.. Anyone else in the same boat?

To top it off, my friend who is 1 day ahead of me in her pregnancy is having every single girl symptom under the sun.. She had the complete opposite with both her boys so now it's making me confirm my instincts lol


----------



## Bevziibubble

That must be really difficult. I hope you get your girl :hugs:


----------



## KylasBaby

I wouldn’t put much stock into symptoms. My symptoms with my 2 girls we’re going conpletely different! I was so sick with my first, but not really at all with this one. I had every symptom with my first, but this one I’d forget I’m pregnant if not for the belly. I’ve known plenty of people with no symptoms and a girl and tons of symptoms and a boy. 

There’s still a chance!


----------



## SCgirl

Every single “symptom” from sicknesses to aversions to heart rate to how I carried said it should have been one but was the other for my two pregnancies (had one of each). In fact at my 13w scan For the second the tech said she was pretty sure it was a boy and she’d been doing it a long time, and I’d been sure it was a boy, so I was slightly bummed but again wanted a healthy baby. But that second one was actually a girl!

So don’t go by symptoms or “gut feelings”... you’ll know soon enough, and while there absolutely may be some disappointment, it’s totally normal. As you bond more with baby and start to prepare, you’ll get more excited and fall more in love!


----------



## SCgirl

Ill add this third pregnancy is the total opposite of my other two- and it’s going to be one or the other- so agin, don’t judge by symptoms!


----------



## Sander

I have 3 boys! My first 2 had opposite symptoms so I was convinced my 2nd was a girl - obviously not lol. If you do end up with a boy, it’s ok to feel disappointed. I had it bad with my first, and worse with my second. By the time the third came around I was expecting it haha. There’s an element of loss if you’re hoping for a certain gender and end up with the other - but you will love your baby more than life itself when he/she is born. Something that helped me was realizing that a kid’s personality is separate from their gender, so you can have a crazy sports fanatic girl or a quiet boy who loves books - it doesn’t really make a difference what gender they are.
Anyhoo congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## pandn

I have 2 boys and did not have any of your symptoms. My face was literally an oil slick! I had horrible projectile vomiting all day sickness until 16 weeks, and only then it slowed down and got better! So don’t go by symptoms. You still have hope for your girl, but know even if you have a boy, it’s alright to be disappointed. You will love your baby no matter what. :flow::flow::flower:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I have 3 girls and the middle one my symptoms were completely opposite. She’s a very different girl to the other two but she is definitely a girl!


----------



## Cath_Heather

Aah you ladies are amazing! I've put my mind at rest. Because as you say, once baby is born I will love him or her no matter what. I'm going to enjoy this pregnancy and take each day as it comes ❤️


----------



## Locksley27

I used to believe in symptoms and genders but this pregnancy was exactly how all my girl pregnancies went. Extream nausea and exhaustion to the point I couldn't keep anything down. Well he is all boy. I was pretty shocked.


----------



## mummy2lola

Honestly don’t put too much into the symptoms,we were on our third and final baby and both desperately wanted a girl,I had all the girl symptoms I had with my first daughter and all the complete opposite to when we had our son,we decided to stay team yellow as didn’t want to feel guilty about feeling disappointed if it wasn’t a girl but at the 20wk scan I was 110% sure I saw a willy and the skull on the first scan definitely showed boy to me....we had a boy and he is amazing and a absolute dream,I still get pangs of “we wanted one more girl” as dh got a vasectomy so this was it but those feelings disappear the second he smiles at me,symptoms mean nothing,I truly hope u get ur girl xx


----------

